# Went fishin' today! Caught a wtf!



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

Pulled this ******* out of the line after installing cleanout, although I'm pretty sure this was pulled out of the septic tank, but city says they're hooked up.


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

But afterwards water started gushing out of dirt downstream, then I found the original clean out:no:


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

Looks like a RR clean out


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

JERRYMAC said:


> Looks like a RR clean out


Yea! Prolly. The funny thing is RR told the owner that she needs a new septic system, which the city wouldn't allow because sewer is available. :no:


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Are those water lines in the first picture running right over the sewer?


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

This is what I caught while fishing in a 4" floor sink under a dishwashing machine.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

SewerRatz said:


> This is what I caught while fishing in a 4" floor sink under a dishwashing machine.


Did the game warden check to see if you limited out?

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

Tommy plumber said:


> Are those water lines in the first picture running right over the sewer?


At one point it was but the house was repiped at some point, the 1/2" was water was dead ended at a stub up a few feet away, however the 3/4" one is the gas main.


----------



## Pacificpipes (Oct 1, 2013)

SewerRatz said:


> This is what I caught while fishing in a 4" floor sink under a dishwashing machine.


 Ooooo shiny.


----------

